# The PA lobby wins another one?



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

A SE USA contractor brought up GA State House Bill HB 423. Part of that bill contains the following language:

http://www1.legis.ga.gov/legis/2011_12/sum/hb423.htm

"(e) A residential roofing contractor shall not represent or negotiate, or offer or advertise to represent or negotiate, on behalf of an owner or possessor of residential real estate on any insurance claim in connection with the repair or replacement of roof systems. This subsection shall not apply to a public adjuster licensed under Chapter 23 of Title 33."

Here is a list of the Chief and co-authors/sponsors:

Howard Maxwell (R), whom I believe is the chief author, is an Allstate agent. 

Golich (R) is an attorney - SE regional counsel for Allstate Ins.

Hembree (R) - is an ins agent with Nationwide

Quincy (D) - is an ins agent with Allstate

Hugley (D) - is an ins agent with State Farm

Rogers (R) - is an ins agent with AmFam

All geniuses, no doubt. Keep writing those high priced policies while keeping claims payments as low as possible by attempting to prohibit the people who know best (contractors) from making sure their ins co's pay for all the damage and do so at RTA instead of Xactimate "mid-range" pricing, I guess.

I'll be sending an email to each inquiring as to their loyalties. Their customers or their companies? Looks like their companies come first.

Not likely that, once explained to them, any of their premium paying constiuents will be pleased.


----------

